
Crystal language 0.20.0 released - binki89
https://crystal-lang.org/2016/11/22/crystal-0.20.0-released.html
======
fithisux
still no windows or cygwin release.

~~~
binki89
That's true. I think that there is a good number of people out there who have
been waiting for exactly this. Hopefully it will be available soon but
unfortunately I know of no signs that it is actively being worked on by anyone
at the moment.

